# Bone Setting



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2016)

I have read a few times on my travels that early pioneers of Korean Martial Arts learned bone-setting as part of their art. 

Is there anyone here who has received training in this as part of their martial art? If so, was it taught for practical reasons or more to preserve the syllabus? [emoji4]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2016)

I have more than a little training in that area, but none of it from the dojang. 
Teaching such things in the dojang, in the US, would be a foolish thing to do.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I have more than a little training in that area, but none of it from the dojang.
> Teaching such things in the dojang, in the US, would be a foolish thing to do.


I just wonder if the material is still out there somewhere, for historical preservation reasons...


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2016)

Also as some practitioners here are advancing in their years, I wondered if anyone might have been privy to this kind of training earlier in their career, even if it doesn't make sense anymore. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

